# Could this be riding related?



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

Interesting...having back issues myself I am familiar with something called Synovial Cysts. It's essentially fluid built up that pockets near a degeneration area that cannot escape or be absorbed back into the body. I wouldn't think that area is a candidate for this but it might be similar? If you have access to an MRI via insurance it can set your mind at ease. It might even be a bone fragment from your tailbone that is floating in it's own tissue? Like a chip that never healed? I'm guessing on that one...
Glad it's not a horrible issue but something you should probably have looked at.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

This may have initially been caused by the way you were riding, especially if you were riding with a rounded pelvis. 

If this lump has been around for a year and a half without getting smaller, please have a doctor examine the area.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

There are also fatty lumps called lipomas that can form anywhere. My aunt just had one removed near her tailbone. My dog has several lipomas all over his body. They can form just about anywhere. His are mostly on his trunk. He has one on his chest, one near his elbow, one on his belly. We had them biopsied.

Lipomas are soft lumps. Most bad or cancerous lumps are hard.

If it is fluid filled it could need draining.


----------

